# Revell UDT Boat w/Frogmen



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

Anyone ever build the 1/35 Revell UDT Boat w/Frogmen?
Kit # 85-0313

Comes with Crew, Frogmen, Raft, etc.

Originally from 1959 - Monogram (according to Scalemates) and has
been reissued a few times. Last one in 2012.

Review on Youtube says it's actually not bad.
Not as clean as newer kits but not terrible.

Took a chance and ordered one.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

I've built a couple, and yeah, it's not bad. 

The main boat is actually a WWII-era LCP/R (Landing Craft Personnel - Ramp), which continued in service after WWII as, among other things, a UDT boat.

The raft needs you to build up the lower part of the inflated gunwales and replace the two inflated transverse struts in order to be correct. 

The diver figures are basic one-piece mouldings with two-part air tanks. The air hoses need to be replaced with guitar string to look good. The wet suits depicted are the old style rubber suits with the wrinkles depicted a bit prominently. The figures do not have any weight belts and the face-masks are moulded in place with the glass as an opaque solid. Some examples may have sink holes in the torsos, easily fixed with some putty. The .30 cals are best replaced with Italeri items (which seem to come in every Italeri accessory set) and the crew figures need to go.

Detail is somewhat heavy, as is to be expected in a kit of this vintage, but with a little elbow grease can produce a nice model. As it's a LCP/R, one could depict an Anzio or Normandy landing scenario.


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

Thanks!

Was only $23.00 CDN (no tax or shipping) so took a chance and ordered one.

Probably coming from overseas so will take a while.

Hopefully not crushed when I get it.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"No more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I remember this kit. As a boy I loved it. Very 'playable'.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It's typical for the older kits that are sort of half toy, half model. It isn't hard to build as is and with some TLC it looks pretty good. Most of the small details (not that there are a lot) like the fittings, guns, etc are best thrown away and replaced.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Could we build "The Dream Monster" called Raddion (Lost in Space) from this kit?


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

NTRPRZ said:


> Could we build "The Dream Monster" called Raddion (Lost in Space) from this kit?


Had to look this up. I'd say you could use one of the frogmen figures to model the android from the show, but it'd be a lot of work. The wetsuit used for the costume was a newer 1960's neoprene suit, where the frogmen are wearing older WWII-style rubber suits which feature a lot of very prominent wrinkles from the way the water pressure pressed the rubber against the bodies of the divers. It'd be more work than it's worth and you'd only wind up with a 1/32-35 scale figure. You'd be better off starting with something larger like the 1/8 scale Glencoe Navy SEAL figure, but if you actually wanted to do Raddion in 1/35 scale, you'd be better served by starting with a Dragon SEAL figure (DML-3025 or DR3028) in a wetsuit, or if you could find them, the old Heller Hommes Grenouilleskit no. 135 (rereleased as Italeri Frogmen no. 327) set, which also features '60-'70's-era neoprene wetsuits.


----------



## rickc5 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow. I built this kit 60 years ago. While it was unique at the time, it didn't quite fit into my armor collection. The kit likely cost about $1.98 back then. What are they selling for now?


----------



## JamesFarrow (Apr 25, 2019)

rickc5 said:


> Wow. I built this kit 60 years ago. While it was unique at the time, it didn't quite fit into my armor collection. The kit likely cost about $1.98 back then. What are they selling for now?


I paid $23.00 CAD, free shipping. from Germany. Only a week. not bad.
Could probably get a better deal on the bay but I don't utilize that site.

James

James D. Farrow
Mississauga, Ontario

"no more trains will be sold once the magazine leaves the station"


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I ordered one this week from Amazon........free shipping and no tax and $17.99.

https://www.amazon.com/Revell-Monog...+RM0313&qid=1564459019&s=gateway&sr=8-2-fkmr0


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Oddly enough that kit came all the way back to the US from Jersey Island just off the coast of Normandy, all the way back to Texas. You don't see that every day...........


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

Thinking it was leftover overstock from the D-Day memorial, maybe a souvenir shop.


----------

